# Vote in the 2017 AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​



> *Our readers mean the world to us, and we want to make sure your opinions are heard.*
> 
> Help _AutoGuide.com_ by voting for the 2017 Reader’s Choice Car of the Year and have your say on which new cars this year should be given top honors.
> 
> ...


Vote in the 2017 AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

this is on of the most absurd votes... hardly ny selection in the clases and its very ohhh pay to play feeling


----------



## bigsmooth23 (Dec 26, 2016)

*windshield wipers throwing up gang signs*

so i was driving on the highway the other night when i had to use my wipers and low and behold my driver side wiper flew off the highway. i went to replace them and realized my wipers are still throwing gang signs because the driver side won't go up but the passenger side is still going strong. what could possibly be the problem? is it the spark plugs or the actual motor going out?


----------

